
Launch HN: Mudrex (YC W19) – Automated Trading Without Code - rohitgoyal
Hello, HN!<p>We&#x27;re Rohit, Edul, Prince, Alankar and Snehil. We’re building Mudrex (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mudrex.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mudrex.com</a>).<p>Mudrex helps traders automate their trading without having to code and spend a lot of time and money building infrastructure. Though we have started with cryptocurrency trading first, our goal is to help anyone who wants to get into automated trading or investing across any asset class.<p>We had been trading cryptocurrencies for some time and were not able to track trading opportunities across 1000s of currency pairs for 24 hours a day and 7 days a week. We thought of automating our trades, but faced challenges like being unable to access historical data, building a testing framework to test strategies on historical or live data, and maintaining connections and orders on multiple exchanges. Also, since it was all coded we were not able to quickly iterate on trading ideas, since for simplest changes we had to dig into code and deploy new strategies to retest them. That also made it hard to have a log of all the trades, strategy changes, back-tests, papers to compare things at one place.<p>After talking to hundreds of traders, we found out almost all active traders were facing the same problems, so we decided to build Mudrex. At Mudrex traders can quickly build any kind of trading strategies using 150+ indicators, 50+ candlestick patterns, price or volume action. They can test their trading strategies on historical and live data to optimise and automate their trading by connecting their order using exchange API keys.<p>Cryptocurrencies are just a start for us and we have been growing very quickly since the launch and getting feedback from more and more people every day. There are millions of traders out there, trading manually across different asset classes just because they don&#x27;t have capital and resources to build an automated trading infrastructure from scratch. We want to solve all of their problems so they can focus on building trading strategies instead of spending too much time on infrastructure issues. One of our users defined our goal as &quot;democratising algorithmic trading and investing&quot; and we are working hard every day to get closer to that.<p>For the next 2 months the platform is free to use but we will charge a $0-$100 monthly subscription fee depending on usage with a free tier available.<p>Next on our roadmap are things like a code editor (where traders can build custom indicators using minimum coding), a marketplace between traders and investors, and integrating equities and forex.<p>We dream of reducing the gap around financial opportunities between the wealthiest and the rest. We just got started and are going to face many technical&#x2F;design&#x2F;operational challenges, but with the help of our users&#x27; feedback and support we feel we can achieve it. Looking forward to hear feedback from the HN community to keep going in the right direction!
======
throwawaykyok
What you have built looks great and I am sure a lot of work went into it.
However, as someone with a bit of trading experience (running a profitable
custom-built trading system myself) who has friends that lost money I would
like to post a few words of warning to anyone who believes they can build
profitable trading strategies on top of someone else's platform: It's
extremely unlikely. While you may hear stories of people making money, most of
them are pure luck (I recommend the book Fooled By Randomness). To make a
stable incoming with trading you must have a consistent "edge", a competitive
advantage that other traders don't. Possibilities here include 1. data, that
could be be cleaner, more fine grained (L2/L3 book data, better reconstructed,
etc) 2. infrastructure. This includes highly latency-optimized server
placement, custom API integrations, fault tolerance, dealing with api issues,
etc 3. "smarter" trading strategies - What many companies are selling you is
that you can make quick $$$ by coming up with some secret trading strategy
(3). That's how they make money off you. These charting patterns are
pseudoscience. 99% of all edge in crypto trading is in #1 and #2 -
infrastructure and data, with relatively simple well-known strategy
algorithms. By "outsourcing" this to a platform you are giving up your edge
and set yourself up to lose money in the long run.

Also, ask yourself why someone would offer a platform to build profitable
strategies instead of simply trading themselves based on their competitive
advantage. The answer almost always is: Because they failed to trade
profitably and pivoted to selling their (unprofitable) infra.

I don't want to put down what you have built. I know firsthand how hard it is
to build some of this infrastructure. I would just like to warn people to not
easily trust trading infra providers before they lose money.

~~~
rohitgoyal
What you are saying is right specially for HFT and also because no platform
have been able to achieve that till now. We decided to build this only after
talking to 100s of traders personally. We definitely can’t help people develop
profitable strategies but if someone has a strategy, she wouldn’t be stuck
because of resources/capital limitation. Having said that we are going to keep
building the state of the art infrastructure to support more efficient trading
as well. Thanks for taking so much time to provide feedback.

~~~
racecar789
Threads are going off the rails a bit.

You built a fine tool for others to use. With a free tier. Nice work...

~~~
rohitgoyal
Thanks for your support. :)

------
luxpir
I've been creating trading bots for a while now and would have preferred if
you targeted your communication at someone like me rather than at people new
to the market. It would have seemed more honest. As it stands you don't
address any of the potential questions I might have had, such as:

Why the focus on crypto when it's illiquid, unregulated (people lose money
from folding brokers regularly), hard to secure etc. vs forex which is highly
liquid (very little gapping/get the price you want, when you want), very well
regulated with many highly professional international brokers offering APIs
you could work with right now. It feels disingenuous to target crypto only,
even if initially, like you're cashing in on the (currently subsided) wave.
I've talked to 100s of traders too and I don't recognise the problems you've
raised.

Why mention 1000s of currency pairs when... there aren't 1000s? In forex there
are dozens, in crypto - well OK any amount a broker puts together, but
understand that the more rare or minor the pair, the less liquid and harder to
trade by algo. And you don't want to algo trade correlated pairs, that's just
taking more risk unintentionally. So in practice you don't want to be trading
1000s, that's unrealistic and misleading.

Where's your education section - this really isn't as easy as you make out,
and you offering MA Cross as a sample shows how much this is targeted at the
beginner level. Which is where people lose money. You need to be _the_
resource for algo trading education. Better than the ones offered elsewhere.

Saying you're democratising something that is pretty much already democratised
is not a great start, IMO. Algo trading in forex is not an immature market.
Look at the Metatrader website or Forex Forums and you'll find dozens of free
bots to get you started with the code and backtesting.

Going forward I'd like to see you educate your users better, talk more about
the realities of algo trading and offer more up front.

You've probably built something really cool, but I can't get past these
initial red flags. You should show us the non-coding interface and talk up
that side. I've used similar in the past and it can be a quick way to build an
algo, but you've got to have guidance to make anything profitable - I've been
through 1000s of ideas but the markets can offer multiples of those back in
edge cases where they fail. You should list your indicators, talk about what
risk management and order management features you've come up with, show
traders how you've solved many of the tricky problems.

There's huge room for a profitable business in this field, particularly in
creating a platform that can displace MT4 with a multi-core, secure
backtesting environment using Python or similar. Maybe even incorporating ML
in a non-code fashion. But the non-code parts would be the icing on the cake.
Most algo devs have to get their hands dirty at some point.

Otherwise I'm just worried you're going to mislead a lot of people.

That's my 2 cents, hope it helps with perspective for you or anyone coming
after you in this space.

~~~
rohitgoyal
>Why the focus on crypto...

We started with cryptocurrency because of our personal experience in
cryptocurrency trading as we had to stay awake sometimes to close our
positions, we missed trading opportunities with manual trading. We felt the
infrastructure is much more limited for cryptocurrency trading since it is new
and majority of the trading is done by individual vs institutions compared to
other asset classes. Also the market inefficiencies are greater in
cryptocurrency trading and individual traders or small shops have higher
chances of building profitable strategies where they don’t have to compete
with HTF at the moment.

>Why mention 1000s of currency pairs...

You are right. 90% of the trading happens on just top 20 coins but since our
users requested other pairs we added them.

>Where's your education section...

Point well taken. We are already producing content on the education side.
[https://medium.com/mudrex/tagged/learning](https://medium.com/mudrex/tagged/learning)
We are planning to launch a more formal education section for new traders.

>Saying you're democratising something...

Right now traders are dependent on coding skills and capital to set up
infrastructure to automate trading. For example a person with a balance of
$1000 can’t get into it.

>You've probably built something really cool...

Your concerns are valid. We are doing webinars, writing blogs and trying our
best on this side and will do things as time progress.
[https://mudrex.com/indicators](https://mudrex.com/indicators)
[https://medium.com/mudrex/managing-risk-while-
trading-4c1455...](https://medium.com/mudrex/managing-risk-while-
trading-4c14553fa143)

>There's huge room for a profitable business...

This is exactly what we are going to build. We are working on a code editor
where people would be able to build their custom logic while keeping the
simplicity of the platform same for everything else. On a high level our
objective will remain “building tools traders need in their automated
trading”.

------
nyrulez
This is great execution and UX. Congrats for launching!

As someone who has done professional algorithmic trading before, I would
strongly advise most users to deploy a small amount of capital to these
strategies and treat it as a fun game, especially in the beginning. The most
important thing in automatic trading strategies is risk management - I am not
sure what intelligence does Mudrex provide around that, but even if you're
right 70% of the time (very high for automatic trading), the rest of 30%
trades gone wrong can sink you quickly if there are no intelligent ways to
manage those trades.

The returns and losses also highly depend on volatility of instruments
(volatility refers to the average uncertainty in returns as measured by
Statistical Standard Deviation). Cryptos are highly volatile. Cryptos are fun
to start with, but you must allocate money keeping that into account and
you'll be fine. My recommendation is at least 15-20 times less for Bitcoin
than what you would allocate to S&P 500, based on their volatility/risk factor
alone (15% vs 75% annualized volatility). And even less for other coins (See
project below for more guidance)

As an aside, I have been working on my own project for many months to bring
trend detection, risk management and intelligent diversification for all DIY
Crypto and Stock investors [0][1]. Feel free to check it out if you invest in
stocks or crypto at any level. It's in Alpha and will be shared more widely in
the coming month or so.

I've thought about bringing automatic trading to my venture, but after a lot
of my own time spent creating my own strategies, I can't sincerely recommend
it to others without an extremely high level of skill. The hedge fund I worked
with had people watching these automatic strategies all the time with lots of
alerts, triggers and Plan B management, even if they were "automatic". Who is
going to watch the automatic strategies here?

[0]: [https://stockquanta.com](https://stockquanta.com)

[1]: [https://coinquanta.com](https://coinquanta.com)

~~~
rohitgoyal
You are absolutely right. And for that reason we have worked hard to build
risk management tools. You can read more about it here on our blog as well.
[https://medium.com/mudrex/managing-risk-while-
trading-4c1455...](https://medium.com/mudrex/managing-risk-while-
trading-4c14553fa143)

If you have any other suggestions as well please let us know as we will
keeping building on it.

------
davidmr
I’m genuinely curious about who the target customers are for this platform. In
terms of simple strategies (see signals A and B, fire order, wait for signal
C, exit market, profit), there’s just no chance of a startup beating the
established HFT players on execution speed. In terms of sophisticated model
generation, training, optimization, etc., I don’t see being able to compete
with them either. Their data and computational resources are just too good.
You interviewed 100s of traders; I wonder how many truly successful ones you
talked to. Did you give more weight to their input than the less successful
ones?

I’m certainly biased here, as I’ve spent many years building infrastructure
for large HFT firms. If nothing else, it’s made it crystal clear that there’s
smart money in the market and dumb money in the market. On my own, I’m
absolutely the dumb money when I compare my resources to infrastructures
costing $300M or more and hundreds of the brightest people around.
Unsurprisingly, I keep my money in mutual funds.

I wish you the best of luck, though. I hope you prove me wrong.

~~~
rohitgoyal
We are currently focused on strategies that typically have exposure from few
minutes - few days. These don't come under the HFT set up.

Hence our target customer are people who use Technical analysis and price
action.

Thanks for you time and providing the feedback.

------
daemon_beard
Are you aware there is a massive (market leading, in fact) trading platform
called Murex? The name is rather close isn't it? Is it intentional?

Edit: I mean, if I started making say, an operating system and called my
company one letter different from another company (mickrosoft? rehhat?)-- who
are in the same market and have an enormous reputatation -- I'm sort of asking
for trouble, aren't i?

~~~
pault
Your comment was dead, so I vouched for it. I'm not sure if your point is
valid or not, but I'm curious what the founders have to say about this.

~~~
wibble10
Kind of curious also how this works. If they’re in YC surely someone must have
noticed? Murex is in use in all the banks I’ve worked at in the last 5 years,
it’s rather well known?

------
mmmchipotlemmm
Cool! What sort of liabilities do you face with this?

For example, let’s say my strategy has some sort of logic to exit all
positions if X happens.

X happens, but your platform goes down, so my positions stay open and my
account gets wiped out/suffers large losses. Am I SOL or do you assume some
responsibility for that?

------
jmole
How much data are you extracting or planning to extract from profitable
trading strategies? This seems like a great way to crowdsource market
intelligence.

To quote another analogy below - It's the modern version of selling shovels,
except the shovels have GPS and mass spectrometers installed, so you can later
pull in from behind with excavators and dump trucks.

~~~
rohitgoyal
All the IP of the strategies remains with the user who built the strategy. We
don’t extract any data from those strategies.

We do have a marketplace where traders can publish their strategies publicly
for other investors to test and invest in those strategies.

Thanks for checking us out.

~~~
bitcoinmoney
Buy like how do you guarantee that aside from saying it?

------
usgroup
Are there really people out there who can create profitable automated trading
strategies with all that involves, but can’t code?

Presumably they can’t test either and arent too hot on maths?

Who are these people?!

~~~
rohitgoyal
There are a lot of people who do research using Trading View and optimise
algorithms on excel. But they don't know to code and build the whole
infrastructure. Thanks for bringing this up.

~~~
usgroup
Not to be a sceptic but you can’t do this ... you can’t optimise algorithms in
Excel. I mean you can; you can do whatever you want but what needs to be done
is a lot harder than this.

~~~
therealmarv
I think you underestimate the mathematical power Excel has under its hood.
(personally not an Excel fan)

------
lquist
My usual response to launching a startup is congrats but this seems a really
cynical value extraction tool that actually probably destroys more value than
it creates as it charges a vig along the way. For shame YC

------
tyingq
The modern version of selling shovels I suppose. Interesting idea.

~~~
adamredwoods
Spot on, it's a great idea though, one I've heard about from several people
years ago. I wonder what the fail-safes are, though. With bot and HFT, I
wonder how much can be gamed against them if something like this catches on.

I've also heard of programmers linking trades with bots scanning twitter for
possible cryptocurrency trend movements. Smart stuff, but too risky for
someone like myself.

------
clay_the_ripper
To everyone pointing out that you need an edge to trade successfully, you
can’t beat HFT guys with this etc etc...this is a tool for dumb money. Just
look at casinos, they make billions from dumb money. Just because you can’t
beat hft traders with this doesn’t mean there isn’t demand for a tool like
this. People will buy this so they are making it.

~~~
throwawaykyok
I agree with you, but if this is the case, isn't it a bit sad that YC funded
something like this (or, equivalent, allowed the pivot into it)? Would YC fund
a casino?

~~~
clay_the_ripper
Well yes, I guess I should add that I don’t mean to say this is a “good” idea.
I mean it’s a good idea in the sense that people will probably buy it, but bad
in the sense that, like gambling, people probably shouldn’t use it.

Of course the people making it don’t want to believe it’s bad and I’m sure can
cite statistics and use cases and whatever that aren’t to exploit dumb money.
But it’s pretty clear that’s what it is.

------
kaycebasques
Congratulations on the launch. Beautiful UI! In terms of product market fit I
can tell you that I've been kicking around building systems to automate my
investment decisions, Ray-Dalio-style. I personally adhere to the church of
macroeconomic investing, so what I was aiming to build was a setup that would
buy or sell positions when various leading indicators went one way or another.
It'd be really cool if you hooked into Google Sheets. My plan was to run
nightly Google Scripts that dump the data into Google Sheets and get alerted
when thresholds have been crossed or trends are emerging. Or, you could pull
this data into your platform and enable users to make decisions based off of
it. Pretty much everything I need is available from FRED, but if you got
access to proprietary data like the Consumer Confidence Index that would be a
big value add for me.

This next comment might make me some enemies, but seeing as I seem to be close
to your market I figured you'll appreciate the feedback. Crypto seems like a
dying fad to me. More importantly, I'm weary of doing business with companies
engaged in crypto. I loved Robinhood up until they jumped on the crypto wagon.
I still use them, but I fear that something crypto-related will blow up, and
my hard-earned money will suddenly be tied up in an insolvent startup.
Irrational fear, I know, but it's there. The real opportunity here in my eyes
is to go after Robinhood, and build a similarly user-friendly experience for
slightly-more sophisticated users.

~~~
rohitgoyal
What we are trying to build is asset independent. We started with
cryptocurrencies because it was easiest to integrate with. I understand your
mistrust in cryptocurrency related projects. We don’t hold user’s tokens in
our wallet. We are figuring out the best ways to add equities and forex as
well.

Right now we are providing all the data feeds ourselves. If there is more
demand from the users for manual entry of data, we might support it later.

Thanks a lot for your detailed feedback.

------
vasilipupkin
if you ask me, is this a good idea? I will tell you it's a terrible idea. If
you ask me, could this startup make money? sure, there are lots of people out
there who would pay for this.

~~~
rohitgoyal
Thanks for your feedback. Would love to hear more on why you think it is a
terrible idea.

~~~
vasilipupkin
why do people need to run trading bots ? what's the point? you are not going
to win against professional trading bots. And you wont do any better than buy
and hold investing anyway, after taxes and fees.

A good startup should add real value to the world. Your startup enables a
completely pointless activity.

~~~
rohitgoyal
The platform is for traders who knows what they are doing. We have
professional traders building their trading strategies on the platform. We are
working on marketplace where non-professionals would be able to invest in
professional trader's strategies for profit share.

~~~
wpietri
> The platform is for traders who knows what they are doing.

No, the platform is for people who _think_ they know what they're doing. Which
it's why it's a bad idea. It's a very elaborate and expensive way for people
to learn that the problem is much more complicated than they initially
thought.

------
KloudTrader
Fascinating, we were building something similar here at KloudTrader a long
time ago.

[https://medium.com/@kloudtrader/private-beta-and-
kloudtrader...](https://medium.com/@kloudtrader/private-beta-and-kloudtrader-
aural-c4a8561f70d0)

Let's talk?

[https://kloudtrader.com](https://kloudtrader.com)

~~~
rohitgoyal
Wow! Would be great to learn from you. I will send you an email.

------
doctorpangloss
> We dream of reducing the gap around financial opportunities between the
> wealthiest and the rest.

I know it's one of those lines that whoever is in the CEO role says really
righteously over and over again whenever an investor pushes back on it.

But is trading cryptocurrency really going to do that? Like normal people
actually lost their life savings trading that. And it's rich people, like
actual Silicon Valley supervillains of sorts, who generated a very large
amount of these imaginary assets they're selling to normal people. And then,
I'm not sure transitioning to stocks is any better, because anyone buying
today is pretty much guaranteed to be buying at the top of the market--i.e.,
if you're making a market, you're making one for suckers.

Are you just reducing the gap around financial opportunities to lose a lot of
money instead of a little?

~~~
rohitgoyal
We just started with cryptocurrency trading and plan to add equities and forex
soon. What you are saying is right, investing blindly without research make
people lose money. Having a disciplined hypothesis driven strategy prevents
you from taking irrational trading decisions. Thanks for taking time to
provide feedback.

~~~
doctorpangloss
It's probably too late to follow up on this, but dude c'mon, that's not what
I'm saying.

------
KorematsuFred
Many people are criticizing mere existence of this project. I would like to
however offer my support to the creators of this tool. I do fully admit number
of people who will use Mudrex in next 12 months and will make passive income
of thousands of dollars per month will be 0. Almost 99% of the users are going
to lose their money if they do live trading with this tool. And yet, I think
this tool makes the world a better place.

Blaming Mudrex for people losing money is like blaming government for building
road towards Casinos. Mudrex itself is not like a Casino, that would be Crypto
exchanges and price movements.

Secondly, there are many many positives of tools like this. You can buy some
basic books on algorithmic trading and implement some algos and gain a lot of
experience in how algo trading works, what different models exist, if the
models fail why do they fail and if no one makes money on algo trading why
that is the case. There is a stiff learning curve that in my opinion is very
valuable in itself. You will not get any new information if you lose money on
slot machine but if you have spent enough time putting efforts and learning
algo trading you might end up learning a lot. That knowledge itself could be
very useful.

I do not expect people to invest their lifetime savings in Mudrex. Most people
might spend only few $100 on this and few among them will be serious and will
gain a lot of knowledge.

Kudos to Rohi, Edul, Prince, Alankar and Snehil. I wish you good fortune in
battles to come. I did play with the tool extensively and I liked the design,
how fast it is. I have following suggestions:

1\. Whenever I click on a Backtest I should be able to fork the very specific
strategy that was used for it and not the current strategy. In short, support
strategy versioning. Most often I design a strategy, run a backtest, change
the strategy run a backtest and I have like 10 backtests running for different
variants of the strategy. Currently there is no good way to go back to the
specific varient that a backtest was running.

2\. Let me download some file of the strategy. I should be able to send it to
my more knowledgeable friend and get feedback.

------
koolba
In your beta thus far, what’s the mean and median returns for user driven
strategies?

~~~
rohitgoyal
Mean: 2.1% Median: 1.7%

Average run time of strategy is 2 weeks in beta.

------
sametmax
Looks a lot like kryll.io. The concept is the same, the UI seems very similar.
I understand that it's a YC project, so it does already have a good chance to
work just from the networking effect.

But other than that, how do you differenciate from kryll, since frankly, they
are already pretty good at what they do (the shared strategies, backtracking
and over all the community is very nice) ?

~~~
rohitgoyal
I have checked out Kryll. It's a great project.

We are focused on providing the access of automated trading/investing to
everyone.

~~~
sametmax
That's a neutral comment that doesn't commit yourself to anything and doesn't
answer my question. Your project assumes your users commit time and money to
it, so please take a few minutes to do the same.

I want to save time, so I use kryll for automation. I'm open minded and ok to
check out your project, I just don't have time to try everything out. When
something works, and works well, I need good reasons to check alternatives.

So concretly, what will I find in your product that is worth the trouble to
try a whole new plateform ?

~~~
rohitgoyal
1) Way more variety of indicators (150+) 2) You can create much more complex
strategies on Mudrex 3) We support futures trading with Bitmex

~~~
sametmax
So Mudrex allows for more complexity than kryll.

It's true that kryll is very simple to use. If I reach the limit of their
tooling, I'll give your plateform a try.

Thank you.

------
MuffinFlavored
Why isn't this just a Quantopian algorithm hooked up to the actual Robinhood
API when it comes time to buy/sell/deposit more funds?

~~~
rohitgoyal
At Mudrex users create their own trading strategies without writing code and
connect their exchange keys to trade live.

------
pault
Sorry this is a bit off topic, but how do crypto traders manage their taxes? I
am under the impression that crypto trading doesn't have any of the niceties
that traditional securities trading has when it comes to taxes, e.g. only
paying capital gains when you remove money from your trading account (maybe
that is also incorrect, I have no experience with investing).

~~~
mindcandy
dislaimer: I'm not a tax lawyer. This is not advice. etc...

In general, trading crypto is taxed like trading stocks or any other
commodity. So, when you trade some coins for something else, at that moment
you owe tax on the difference in value between when you received vs. when you
gave. Long term/short term capital gains and wash trade timing rules apply.

It gets pretty complicated when you have a trade where you are trading from a
batch composed of multiple buys at difference price points in the past.
Especially when you have to sort out the cap gains on the exchange fees you
paid in crypto.

------
jtms
Does your strategy creator allow for multiple time frames to be considered
simultaneously?

~~~
rohitgoyal
Yes. You can define different tick intervals for different blocks. For example
in one block you can select RSI with tick interval being 30 min and in another
one you can select RSI with tick interval 2H. Ping on help button at the
bottom if you get stuck. :)

~~~
jtms
Oh one more question - do you use walk forward testing? Monte Carlo
simulations?

~~~
rohitgoyal
Not at the moment. But it is on the roadmap. One of the most demanding
feature. :)

------
_spoonman
The challenges you listed are spot on. Congrats on launching! Can’t wait to
check it out.

~~~
rohitgoyal
Thanks for the support. Looking forward to hear your feedback.

------
atomical
Aside from the few reputable exchanges, most of the volume in crypto is
fake.[0] How do you account for that?

[0]
[https://www.blockchaintransparency.org/](https://www.blockchaintransparency.org/)

~~~
rohitgoyal
We are going to add only reputable exchanges.

------
jvagner
What do normal algo trading models look like? Are they all super proprietary
so it's hard to talk about, or are there useful and representative models
available for learners to dig into?

~~~
newman8r
There's a lot of algo trading projects on github -
[https://github.com/topics/trading-
strategies](https://github.com/topics/trading-strategies) is a good place to
start

------
marcell
Curious in terms of unique users, what % lose/make money over time? How long
do the losers stay on platform before exiting?

~~~
rohitgoyal
In our close beta 65% of the traders made profit. Usually people stop loss
making strategies within a week or two.

------
ArtWomb
Minimal look is quite slick. I would like to to test the cloud developer
interface using a demo account to provide feedback ;)

~~~
rohitgoyal
You can signup and run backtest and strategies with virtual money for free. No
demo amount is required.

------
seibelj
What is required to integrate additional exchanges? Would you eventually want
more?

~~~
rohitgoyal
We are working on adding more exchanges. It takes 2-3 weeks to test everything
to make sure everything runs smoothly once live.

------
phillc73
Do you have any plans to support or integrate sports trading?

~~~
jhwang5
May I ask what platforms do you use for sports trading?

~~~
phillc73
Betfair mostly, but also Matchbook, Smarkets and Betdaq.

------
hackerews
Great team! Excited to see where this goes.

~~~
rohitgoyal
Thanks. Looking forward to have you on the platform.

------
thoughtstheseus
Thanks for sharing. My advice is shut it down. You are making the world a
worse place. Just because you can give people the ability to gamble more does
not mean you should.

